# 15% Off all HKS parts till end of November



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*We have set up a discount code for anyone to use as often as they like on any HKS parts bought through our web shop. 
There are no limits on how much you buy or how many times you use the code. 

The code is HKS15 and it is live until the end of November...*
SUMO POWER HKS NISSAN LINK


----------

